# Best way to add a CB radio & cell phone antenna?



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm in the process of purchasing an Eco, and wondered what the best way is to add a CB radio & cell phone antenna without cluttering up the appearance. I'll be traveling in some rural areas and need the signal boost for the cell phone, and would like to have the CB radio for long distance travel.

Thanks in advance for your help, Dave


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

lots of great mobile cell repeater kits for your car that you can add. If you're in a rural area, a passive system (just an antenna), may not suffice. Also, if you have onstar, the phone attached to that should have reception 

As far as the CB... a pic of your particular unit would help us throw some ideas around as to a a mounting location and such.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

In-Vehicle, RV and Truck Cell Phone Amplifiers and Repeaters


----------



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have a CB for it yet, wanted to see what the best setup would be for that car. Any specific suggestions?




STUDLEE said:


> lots of great mobile cell repeater kits for your car that you can add. If you're in a rural area, a passive system (just an antenna), may not suffice. Also, if you have onstar, the phone attached to that should have reception
> 
> As far as the CB... a pic of your particular unit would help us throw some ideas around as to a a mounting location and such.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

CB Radios, Antennas and Accessories - CB Radios Plus


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Old thread, but just in case....I use a Wilson Little Wil magnetic antenna for my CB. In my Impala I ran the coax through the folded down rear seat and under the front seat, it was pretty inconspicuous. My Galaxy DX 33HP is a big radio, I used a rubber shock cord to hold it against the console near the passengers feet. Antenna was mounted on front of trunk lid.


----------

